# Alternativen zur Logo! wenn speicher nicht ausreicht



## godi (5 November 2007)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine alternative zur Logo! weil der benötigte Speicherplatz nicht ausreicht. Benötigen würde ich in etwa das 1,5fache bis 2fache der Logo!.
Preislich soll die andere Steuerung natürlich nicht mehr kosten als die Logo! :???:

Benötigte Hardware:
12 DI
8 DO
+ Display zur Anzeige von Störungen, zum Schalten von Softwareschalter (können natürlich auch Bits gesetzt werden  ) und zum einstellen von Zeiten und Zählern.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob sich eine S7 - 200 mit TD 100C rentiert da sie ja doch fast das doppelte von der Logo kostet.

Weiters ist mir noch ins Auge gefallen von Vipa das Bedienpanel CC03 mit integrierter CPU.
Nur weiß ich nicht ob man die alleine, also ohne externe CPU, betreiben kann. Geht das?
Und wie bewegt sich die Preislich? (wieviel mehr als Logo?)

Ja und natürlich eine Möller easy die EASY721-DC-TC
Würde bei der der Programmspeicher genügen?
Und Preislich?

godi


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 November 2007)

hallo,
da gibt es soviel tolle sachen, aber alle teurer.


----------



## ge-nka (5 November 2007)

Crouzet Millenium3,

Pi mal Daum,3X mehr Speicher .
(700 FB bei XD26; 350 FB bei XD10)

Preislich ungefähr wie LOGO,
Lestung 3X mehr und nicht nur beim Speicher,

 z.B Sonderfunktionen PID-Regler,MUX,DEMUX, +,-,x,/, Nockenwelle ,DEC/BIN,BIN/DEC,Controllerstatus,Arhiv, Meldetext soviel wie im Speicher passt, Boolean,Schritt Bausteine(SFC).

Technisch :
bis -20C° einsetzbar,möglichkeit 
M3 über Modbus,Eternet(Modbus) als Slave einzubinden,
+Externe Text-Dysplay über Modbus . 
Analog erweiterung ,2out 0-10v oder PWM.

http://www.crouzet.com/millenium3/pdf/Ref_6719108_DE_M3_Catalogue.pdf

http://www.crouzet.com/millenium3/pdf/Ref_6719106_DE_M3_6pages_BD.pdf

http://www.crouzet.com/millenium3/html/en/millenium-logiciel.htm


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Vipa CC03 kostet ca. 600 Euro liste!
Oder:
Vipa TD 03 (ca. 170Euro)
Und Vipa CPU 114 (16 Eingänge, 8 Ausgänge) (ca.280Euro.)
Alles ca. Listenpreise.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 November 2007)

hallo,
da ich schon projekte von dir gesehen habe:die Crouzet Millenium3 ist da eine gute wahl, aber jetzt kommt das aber: die eieruhren als mini c7 zu mißbrauchen ist mist, der preis ist unschlagbar, aber irgendwann ist schluss.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2007)

und die hier:

*PHARAO 22 (DC)* PHARAO
          Kleinsteuergeräte/PLCs  Kleinsteuergerät DC, 12 Eingänge, 8 Transistorausgänge *Best.-Nr.: 5759022* 




 • Kleinsteuergerät mit 12 Eingängen und 8 Ausgängen für Verteilereinbau
???


----------



## godi (6 November 2007)

Die Millenium 3 von Crouzet hört sich ja interessant an.

Der Speicher haut mich aber auch nicht gerade um. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe dann stehen einem in Lad 120 Zeilen zu je 5 und-Verknüpfungen zur Verfügung + eine Zuweisung.
Wenn jetzt eine Oderverknüpfung vorliegt dann braucht man schon mal mindestens 2 Zeilen.
Wo liegt der Preis bei einer CD20 / XD26?

Wie sieht es aus mit der Verfügbarkeit der Steuerung? Also ist das eine NoName Firma da wo passieren kann das sie plötzlich vom Markt verschwindet und dann keinen ersatz mehr gibt?
Dadurch bevorzugt der Maschinenhersteller sehr stark Siemens weil es immer Ersatz bzw einen Nachfolgetypen gibt. Das Problem ist das etwa zwischen 30 und 50 Maschinen im Jahr nach Weltweit verkauft werden. Also wenn da eine Steuerung ausfällt und es muss jemand zb nach China fliegen rentiert sich das nicht wirklich.


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 November 2007)

hallo,
die Crouzet Millenium3 wird meines wissens auch von mitsubishi vertrieben, also ein starker partner.
von möller das mfd-system ist gerade auf hinsicht mini hmi auch nicht übel, läßt sich meiner ansicht besser progen bei größeren sachen.


----------



## tompi999 (6 November 2007)

Hallo,
also bezüglich NoName: Crouzet gehört zu Schneider Electric. Die Millenium gabs auch schon in der Version II. Crouzet hat die Ladder Version nie favorisiert. Bei FUB gibts auch mehr Möglichkeiten und Speicher zur Verfügung.
Software kann man von 
http://www.iks-sottrum.de/ 
beziehen (im Downloadbereich, muss man sich zwar registrieren, ist aber dafür eine vollständige Version, also inklusive der Special Functions, die es bei der M3 extra gibt).
Kosten für eine XD26 160€ excl., eine CD 12 ~90€excl., in Österreich hat die Generalvertretung eine gewisse Fa. Gruber in Wien. Die M3 bekommt man aber auch beim RS, die haben auch Starter Kits, wegen des lästigen Kabels.
lg
tp


----------



## Atommolch (6 November 2007)

*Schau dir mal die Horner SPS'n an*

Je nach Gerät 12E 6A und Analog E/As mit kleinem Display und Tasten
Unschlagbarer Preis um die 300 - 500€
Xle OCS range
http://www.horner-apg.com/XLe/


Atommolch


----------



## smartie (6 November 2007)

Hi wir setzen wenns günstig sein soll eine Omron SPS ein: CPM2A.

Siehe hier :

http://www.omron-industrial.com/de_...Log/CompactPLCSeri/CPM2A/CPM2ACPU/default.asp

Wenn es nicht unbedingt auf Zykluszeit ankommt kann man damit ganz passabel arbeiten, die Programmierung ist allerdings ein wenig fummelig.

Gruß smartie


----------



## Marc (8 November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
was haltet Ihr denn von dem ILC 150 von Phoenix Contact?
Programmiersystem PC WorX
Geschwindigkeit typisch 1,5 ms für 1 K Anweisungen
Kürzeste Zykluszeit (bei zyklischer Task) 1 ms
Programmspeicher 256 KByte, typisch 21 K Anweisungen in IL
Datenspeicher 256 KByte
Speicher für remanente Daten 8 KByte NVRAM

Kostet ca 300€ Listenpreis.
8 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge on Board und weitere IO's modular erweiterbar!


----------

